# What do you currently consider to be the best investment you've ever made?



## GBaxter (2 January 2013)

What do you currently consider, is the best investment you've ever made ?


----------



## DB008 (2 January 2013)

*Re: What do you currently consider, is the best investment you've ever made ?*

Education. Nothing can be better IMO.


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2013)

*Re: What do you currently consider, is the best investment you've ever made ?*

In what?

There are any investment vehicles ?


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2013)

*Re: What do you currently consider, is the best investment you've ever made ?*



tech/a said:


> In what?
> 
> There are any investment vehicles ?




I made a few bucks off an E-Type Jag... but should have held.


----------



## Bronte (2 January 2013)

*Re: What do you currently consider, is the best investment you've ever made ?*



wayneL said:


> I made a few bucks off an E-Type Jag... but should have held.




Could you not reach the pedals Wayne ?   HNY


----------



## DocK (2 January 2013)

The bikini that caught my future husband's eye


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2013)

*Re: What do you currently consider, is the best investment you've ever made ?*



Bronte said:


> Could you not reach the pedals Wayne   HNY



Go back to kindergarten Battman.


----------



## tech/a (2 January 2013)

DocK said:


> The bikini that caught my future husband's eye




Trust me it WASN'T the bikini!


----------



## explod (2 January 2013)

"Just Jim" in the second last race at Hughenden. QLD in 1966, on the nose 7 to one. 

Had my last $50 on it and was just enough to fly myself home to Vic and pay the publican with whom I was on the tick.  Was never a punter then or to this day, just one of those things that perhaps an investor has to experience on the way to the top, he he


----------



## wayneL (2 January 2013)

explod said:


> "Just Jim" in the second last race at Hughenden. QLD in 1966, on the nose 7 to one.
> 
> Had my last $50 on it and was just enough to fly myself home to Vic and pay the publican with whom I was on the tick.  Was never a punter then or to this day, just one of those things that perhaps an investor has to experience on the way to the top, he he




WOW Plod! That sound like good material for a Gordon Lightfoot song 

Ah LAhh


----------



## explod (2 January 2013)

As a fan of Tommy Emanuel I smiled at the plucker to the left.

About to hit it, but that wayneL deserved another shot.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 January 2013)

I have to say the first house i bought, cost 28K and sold 7 years later for 86K


----------



## stewiejp (3 January 2013)

My best investment was the first drink I bought for the good lady... stock still rising, pays healthy dividends and 100% tax free.


----------



## sydboy007 (10 January 2013)

*Re: What do you currently consider, is the best investment you've ever made ?*



DB008 said:


> Education. Nothing can be better IMO.




Have to agree.  Prob the best way to have a chance at securing a well paying job.  Once you have a stable income and the ability to save, then the rest can fall in lace, if you're willing to put in the hard yards.


----------



## pixel (10 January 2013)

1. Marrying my wife.
2. Two sons now standing on their own.
3. One-way ticket to Australia.


----------



## Julia (10 January 2013)

Property.  At the right time.


----------



## pixel (10 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Property.  At the right time.




... and in the right place, surely?
"Location. Location. Location."


----------



## cynic (10 January 2013)

A small book entitled "Concentration" authored by Mouni Sadhu. I experienced a significant degree of self empowerment via performance of just a few of the concentration/meditation exercises outlined in this tome.


----------



## burglar (10 January 2013)

cynic said:


> A small book entitled "Concentration" authored by Mouni Sadhu. I experienced a significant degree of self empowerment via performance of just a few of the concentration/meditation exercises outlined in this tome.




A smallish book entitled "Guide to Good Chess",  C.J.S. Purdy AM

It was double edged in that my brother would no longer play against me!


----------



## PinguPingu (10 January 2013)

Strong and stable relationships with immediate and not so immediate family and friends.


----------



## Bill M (10 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Property.  *At the right time*.






pixel said:


> ... and in the right place, surely?
> *"Location. Location. Location*."




+1 to both of you.


----------



## medicowallet (10 January 2013)

Monetarily,

Considering the government and my parents paid for most of my education, that is ruled out.

I'd have to say that the best investments are the ones where I have lost considerable money...

The latest being MFS..   I am always learning the right way to invest my $$$.


Time wise,

Education, it has allowed me to take risks as losing money is not a big issue.


----------



## sptrawler (10 January 2013)

*Re: What do you currently consider, is the best investment you've ever made ?*



wayneL said:


> I made a few bucks off an E-Type Jag... but should have held.




No you shouldn't.


----------



## Julia (10 January 2013)

pixel said:


> ... and in the right place, surely?
> "Location. Location. Location."



Yes, of course.  That was a given.


----------

